# NAA World trials whos going



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

NAA world trials in Dubuque, Iowa. Time is running out. who will be be there we only have 7 people registered as of yesterday. register today at----
http://www.usarchery.org/html/2009WorldIndoorTrials.html

John


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

John,

Is there a link to see registered shooters?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

As a follow up. If shooters knew that the archery elite will be on hand, perhaps registrations will go up. Paying $125 to see my middling score isn't much of an attraction, but paying $125 to shoot my arrows and see Vic, Butch, Brady, Jenny, Khatuna compete, is a whole different story.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

This year is going to be a tough one. With the Worlds being self funded, there are only a fist full of sponsored shooters who are capible of paying for a trip to the worlds in Poland.

I for one have three kids, with one in college and my days of traveling around for these sorts of things is just about over. We'll see how the funds line up during the Christmas break before I make a decision.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete,

I hope you can make it.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

pineapple3d said:


> John,
> 
> Is there a link to see registered shooters?


I too would like to see this. I always worry that my registration got lost or something... especially when someone says there are only 7 shooters registered.

So, yes, my reg form has been sent in... hotel and flight reservations made... and while I'm not keen on the idea of that cold white stuff that falls from the sky, I'll be there.

Kari.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> As a follow up. If shooters knew that the archery elite will be on hand, perhaps registrations will go up. Paying $125 to see my middling score isn't much of an attraction, but paying $125 to shoot my arrows and see Vic, Butch, Brady, Jenny, Khatuna compete, is a whole different story.


If it counted towards USAT, registrations would go up.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Thats what I'm talking about Kari. Julie sent Brady's registration in a few weeks ago. I just want to make sure it got to the right place.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

as of right now there are 10 people registered and I do not have the list as yet . no there is not a link but it is a thought I will check on it

John


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

It is not up on the web site yet, but we have decided to waive the late fee for Friday nights shoot. Show up and pay if you like. There should be plenty of room.

Due to the lateness of the registration paperwork being available, does anyone think it would be benificial to push the late fee for the trails back a week? That would give people more of a chance to make decisions due to X-mas, and I don't think it would hurt us. Post your vote.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Huntmaster said:


> It is not up on the web site yet, but we have decided to waive the late fee for Friday nights shoot. Show up and pay if you like. There should be plenty of room.
> 
> Due to the lateness of the registration paperwork being available, does anyone think it would be benificial to push the late fee for the trails back a week? That would give people more of a chance to make decisions due to X-mas, and I don't think it would hurt us. Post your vote.


I would be in that group. My holiday plans are not yet firm.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Perhaps you guys could post the list here for us? :teeth:


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> It is not up on the web site yet, but we have decided to waive the late fee for Friday nights shoot. Show up and pay if you like. There should be plenty of room.
> 
> Due to the lateness of the registration paperwork being available, does anyone think it would be benificial to push the late fee for the trails back a week? That would give people more of a chance to make decisions due to X-mas, and I don't think it would hurt us. Post your vote.


My gut tells me the late fee is not the issue.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

sundevilarchery said:


> My gut tells me the late fee is not the issue.


I doubt it is, but with the hollidays and late posting of the registration form, we thought it was a good thing to do.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> I doubt it is, but with the hollidays and late posting of the registration form, we thought it was a good thing to do.


It's definately the high road... the nice thing to do. :angel:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Scott,

Just a suggestion, but if you have the space to readily accomodate late registrations without creating alot of work for the organizers I'd waive late fees up to within a week of the shoot date. And possibly consider waiving late fees up through Fri evening before the event even. I'm thinking registration numbers may not be extremely high -- just a guess -- and for anyone sitting on the bubble trying to decide to attend or not no sense in charging a late fee which may well make the decision to not attend easier for the individual. Just a thought.

>>------->


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Scott,
> 
> Just a suggestion, but if you have the space to readily accomodate late registrations without creating alot of work for the organizers I'd waive late fees up to within a week of the shoot date. And possibly consider waiving late fees up through Fri evening before the event even. I'm thinking registration numbers may not be extremely high -- just a guess -- and for anyone sitting on the bubble trying to decide to attend or not no sense in charging a late fee which may well make the decision to not attend easier for the individual. Just a thought.
> 
> >>------->


As much as we'd like to, we do need to know a good idea of how many ppl are going to attend. Targets, butts, seating, racks, score cards, etc can not be ordered any later than we're pushing it. The late fee isn't there to penalize, it's there as a deadline without having a cut off date.  We've already eliminated the late fee for the Friday shoot, so I hope that helps....it's just not reflected on the NAA's registration form yet.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I have a list of registrations ( just the names ) 

Garrett M Abernathy 
Braden Gellenthien 
Stephanie Miller 
Brady Ellison 
Jim Hutchinson 
David Wearne
Erika Anschutz
Ben Nguyen-Zhu
Kari Jill Granville
Jamie Van Natta

if you have sent in a registration form and you are not listed I will try to get up dates as soon as I can
John


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

ISAA_Archer said:


> I have a list of registrations ( just the names )
> 
> Garrett M Abernathy
> Braden Gellenthien
> ...


Well, I know I've talked to a few more that have said they plan on attending... so hang in there.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I ve now posted a map of Dubuque with the shooting area and most of the hotels on so you can find your way around we hope you enjoy your Stay .

http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/NAA_World_Trials.html


John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

add 2 more to the list

Steve Jervis
Diane Gallagher

John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Added more to list today

Garrett M Abernathy 
Braden Gellenthien 
Stephanie Miller 
Brady Ellison 
Jim Hutchinson 
David Wearne
Erika Anschutz
Ben Nguyen-Zhu
Kari Jill Granville
Jamie Van Natta
Stephanie Gallagher 
Steve Jervis
Rod Menzer
Dave Cousins
Duane Price
Holly Larson
Benton Christensen
Lindsay Christensen
Amber Christensen
Brandi Mantha
Chance Beaubouef


John


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

What percentage of the people that have been registering for Indoor Trials are also shooting the Star FITA on Friday?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Do you have to be a NAA member or will NFAA do?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Do you have to be a NAA member or will NFAA do?


you have to be a NAA member to be on the team. I suppose you could go shoot and join if you made it, but I am not sure... I suspect that would depend on the locals


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

membership forms will be on hand, just in case someone wants to join the NAA. I will check to see if making the team then joining would be allowed by the NAA.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I only have 1 person registered for the Star fita at this time

John


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys. I would hate to go out there and have to pay for a NAA membership and the entry fee just to shoot one tournament. As for making the team.... Even if I did qualify I don't think I could go. With all the other tournaments I'm going to another $3K might be kinda tough to swallow.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got a reply from a wonderfull judge.

You can shoot as an NFAA member, and join if you make the team. That apparently is allowed under the rules.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for checking on that. I'll have to get some arrows set up. thanks


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

ISAA_Archer said:


> I only have 1 person registered for the Star fita at this time
> 
> John


Is that Brady who is signed up for the Star Fita


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes I believe it is Brady


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I believe my daughter is planning on shooting the warmup just for the fun of it, so count another in I believe.


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> I believe my daughter is planning on shooting the warmup just for the fun of it, so count another in I believe.


Just the warmup and not the trails?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

mbu said:


> Just the warmup and not the trails?


Yup, just warm up. She's going to be the director of shooting because I can't afford to send her to Poland


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

adding a few more shooters to the list

Vic Wunerle
Jim Pruitte
Samantha Pruitte
Joe Determan
Forrest Blakley
Sonya DeCramer
Andrea Logsdon
Bryan Helland
Tristan Skarvan
Ron Sykora

welcome all
John


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

ISAA_Archer said:


> adding a few more shooters to the list
> 
> Vic Wunerle
> Jim Pruitte
> ...


John, is there any way you could post what division each shooter is in?


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Garrett M Abernathy___ Junior Male Compound	
Braden Gellenthien_____ Senior Male Compound	
Stephanie Miller____ Senior Female Recurve	
Brady Ellison ____	Senior Male Recurve	
Jim Hutchinson ____	Senior Male Compound	
David Wearne____	SeniorMale Recurve	
Erika Anschutz____ Senior Female Compound	
Ben Nguyen-Zhu	____Junior Male Recurve	
Kari Jill Granville____	Senior Female Recurve	
Jamie Van Natta____	Senior Female Compound	
Stephanie Gallagher____ Senior Female Compound	
Steve Jervis____	Senior Male Compound	
Rod Menzer____	Senior Male Compound	
Dave Cousins____	Senior Male Compound	
Duane Price____	Senior Male Compound	
Holly Larson____	Senior Female Compound	
Benton Christensen____	Senior Male Compound	
Lindsay Christensen____	Senior Female Compound	
Amber Christensen____	Junior Female Compound	
Brandi Mantha____	Senior Female Recurve	
Chance Beaubouef____	Senior Male Compound	
Vic Wunerle____	Senior Male Recurve	
Jim Pruitte____	Senior Male Compound	
Samantha Pruitte____	Junior Female Compound	
Joe Determan____	Senior Male Compound	
Forrest Blakley____	Junior Male Recurve	
Sonya DeCramer____	Senior Female Compound	
Andrea Logsdon____	Junior Female Recurve	
Bryan Helland____	Senior Male Compound	
Tristan Skarvan____	Junior Female Compound	
Ron Sykora____	Senior Male Compound	
Anna Harrington 
Ted Holland 
Adam Wruck 
Kayla DeBord


----------



## amcarcher (Mar 4, 2005)

In my own back yard, and I didn't even know it. Well, its nice to know there will be some other recurve shooters in Iowa for a change. Will there be much room for spectators there?


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

How many shooters do you have room for???

We are looking at coming but we wont know if work will let us until the 18th.

Will that work?
Dave


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

ISAA_Archer said:


> Garrett M Abernathy___ Junior Male Compound
> Braden Gellenthien_____ Senior Male Compound
> Stephanie Miller____ Senior Female Recurve
> Brady Ellison ____	Senior Male Recurve
> ...



Awesome - Thanks John!


Looks like 7 in the SFC department - need at least 1 more to keep the cut at 8 and make the matches more interesting


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Poor Shooter said:


> How many shooters do you have room for???
> 
> We are looking at coming but we wont know if work will let us until the 18th.
> 
> ...


We have room for about 120 shooters or so. I doubt there will be any problem, so please check and get registered!


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

More shooters

Anna Harrington__	Senior Female Recurve
Ted Holland______	Senior Male Recurve
Adam Wruck______Junior Male Compound
Kayla DeBord_____	Junior Female Recurve
Ben Cleland_______Junior Male Compound
Levi Cyr__________Junior Male Compound
Dawn Altomonte___Senior Female Recurve
Kendal Nicely______Junior Female Compound

39 total we could use a few more shooters also we have a lot of room on the Star fita on friday
John


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I put my registration in the mail today. So that should make at least 8 in the Female Compound class! I'll also be shooting the FITA warm up on Friday. 

Diane


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't see me making the team, and the fee is a little steep....but, I would love to come and watch (and maybe bring some kids from our 4H team). What is the spectator situation like? 


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

we have a belconiey and will have seating on the floor go to http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com

there are a few pictures of where we will be shooting we also have a warm up Star Fits shoot on friday for $30.00 that you could shoot for fun.
John


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

daver9 said:


> I don't see me making the team, and the fee is a little steep....but, I would love to come and watch (and maybe bring some kids from our 4H team). What is the spectator situation like?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


There's quite a bit of room. Come and join us for the warm up shoot!


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

We may come down and shoot the fun shoot on Friday. I have never shot FITA before, so are rules enforced for the fun shoot? (dress code, arrow size, etc.) And my son is 11, so would he also shoot 18m? 

thanks, 

Dave


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

daver9 said:


> We may come down and shoot the fun shoot on Friday. I have never shot FITA before, so are rules enforced for the fun shoot? (dress code, arrow size, etc.) And my son is 11, so would he also shoot 18m?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dave


Yes, he would shoot 18M. We don't have a class for cub (would still shoot 18M) here, but he's welcome to shoot as a Junior.

We are trying to enforce rules. The arrow size will be enforced, so leave the 26's in the case. We promise to not be too tough though. Just no jeans, and no offensive shirts.......that should prety much cover your dress code.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

ttt


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

John,

Do you know if they have Wi-Fi in there?


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

adding more shooters

Staten Holmes____________Senior Male Recurve
Jennifer Comedy-Holmes____Senior Female Recurve
Chad Sunner______________Senior Male Compound
Sarah Lance______________Junior Female Compound
Holly Stover______________Junior Female Recurve
Jacob Wukie______________Senior Male Recurve
Lyndsey Marzec___________Senior Female Recurve

as for the question on Wi-Fi I am not sure but I can find out for you
John


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I sent in the registration for my son and I to shoot the Star FITA on Friday. Looking forward to trying something new!

See you then,

Dave



Huntmaster said:


> Yes, he would shoot 18M. We don't have a class for cub (would still shoot 18M) here, but he's welcome to shoot as a Junior.
> 
> We are trying to enforce rules. The arrow size will be enforced, so leave the 26's in the case. We promise to not be too tough though. Just no jeans, and no offensive shirts.......that should prety much cover your dress code.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

How are we doing with the USAA Junior team?
JFC 
JFR
JMC
JMR
For a total of 12 USAA Youth archers with three in each category.
This might be one of the best ways to become a USAA world team!


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I have added a map of the University of Dubuque Campus we will be shooting in the Chlapaty Recreation & Wellness Center , Buliding # 29. it is in the top right hand corner of the map. all registered shooters that have there registration in by now will be getting a package in the mail with helpful information about our City in it.


http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/NAA_World_Trials.html

I hope to see you all at the tournament.

John


----------



## AggieX10 (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you have an updated registration list??

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Name	Class
Garrett M Abernathy -------------Junior Male Compound
Braden Gellenthien --------------Senior Male Compound
Stephanie Miller----------------- Senior Female Recurve
Brady Ellison-------------------- Senior Male Recurve
Jim Hutchinson------------------ Senior Male Compound
David Wearne-------------------	SeniorMale Recurve
Erika Anschutz------------------	Senior Female Compound
Ben Nguyen-Zhu----------------	Junior Male Recurve
Kari Jill Granville-----------------	Senior Female Recurve
Jamie Van Natta----------------	Senior Female Compound
Stephanie Gallagher------------- Senior Female Compound
Steve Jervis--------------------	Senior Male Compound
Rod Menzer--------------------	Senior Male Compound
Dave Cousins------------------	Senior Male Compound
Duane Price-------------------	Senior Male Compound
Holly Larson-------------------	Senior Female Compound
Benton Christensen------------	Senior Male Compound
Lindsay Christensen------------	Senior Female Compound
Amber Christensen	------------Junior Female Compound
Brandi Mantha-----------------	Senior Female Recurve
Chance Beaubouef-------------	Senior Male Compound
Vic Wunerle-------------------	Senior Male Recurve
Jim Pruitte--------------------	Senior Male Compound
Samantha Pruitte-------------	Junior Female Compound
Joe Determan----------------	Senior Male Compound
Forrest Blakley---------------	Junior Male Recurve
Sonya DeCramer-------------	Senior Female Compound
Andrea Logsdon-------------	Junior Female Recurve
Bryan Helland---------------	Senior Male Compound
Tristan Skarvan-------------	Junior Female Compound
Ron Sykora-----------------	Senior Male Compound
Anna Harrington------------	Senior Female Recurve
Ted Holland----------------	Senior Male Recurve
Adam Wruck---------------	Junior Male Compound
Kayla DeBord---------------	Junior Female Recurve
Ben Cleland ----------------	Junior Male Compound
Levi Cyr--------------------	Junior Male Compound
Dawn Altomonte------------ Senior Female Recurve
Kendal Nicely --------------	Junior Female Compound
Staten Holmes-------------	Senior Male Recurve
Jennifer Comedy-Holmes----	Senior Female Recurve
Chad Sunner---------------	Senior Male Compound
Sarah Lance---------------	Junior Female Compound
Holly Stover---------------	Junior Female Recurve
Jacob Wukie---------------	Senior Male Recurve
Lyndsey Marzec-----------	Senior Female Recurve
Julie Robinson-------------	Senior Female Recurve
Tuna Hawley--------------	Junior Female Compound
Joey Hunt III--------------	Junior Male Compound
Joey Saiz-----------------	Junior Male Compound
Benjamin Miller------------	Senior Male Compound
Lisa Reppenhagen---------	Junior Female Compound
David Harms--------------	Senior Male Compound
Gene Grellner-------------	Senior Male Compound
Janis Grellner-------------	Senior Female Recurve
Tim Sargent-------------	Senior Male Compound
Marleigh Bogumil---------	Senior Female Compound
Bridger J Deaton---------	Junior Male Compound
Jake Kaminski-----------	Senior Male Recurve
Benjamin Human---------	Junior Male Compound
Joseph Human-----------	Senior Male Compound
Chuck Cunningham-------	Senior Male Compound
Joshua Binger------------	Senior Male Compound
Dee Starnes-------------	Senior Female Compound
Scott Starnes-----------	Senior Male Compound
Mary Hamm-------------	Senior Female Compound
Brad Rega--------------	Senior Male Compound
Dave Johnson----------	Senior Male Compound
Cole Johnson-----------	Junior Male Compound
Reo Wilde--------------	Senior Male Compound
Hunter Jackson---------	Junior Female Compound
Glen Thomas------------	Senior Male Recurve
Aaron Henslin-----------	Junior Male Recurve
Robert (Bobby ) Jones --	Senior Male Recurve
Nick Kale --------------	Senior Male Recurve
Jimmy Butts------------ Senior Male Compound
Logan Wilde -----------	Senior Male Compound
James Malone---------- 
Braden Mook -----------	Senior Male Compound
Kristofer Schaff--------- Junior Male Compound
Darrin Christenberry -----	Senior Male Compound


this is the most resent list I have if any thing is wrong let me know. in a pm
John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

ttt

we are counting down
John


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

And we are hoping all of our flights will actually go.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

We now have 84 competitors registered for the tournament. That's a little slow, but not too bad. 
Things are coming together nicely. We're meeting tomarrow to make sure the field and everything is just perfect. If you have music you'd like to hear, bring it on an ipod or cd, and we'll get it in. If you're in on Friday at noon, make sure to come shoot the warm up! It's only $30, and what a way to get used to the field!


The time has come! See everyone there!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

John - could you post the address for the exact location of the shoot? Thanks.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

the Address of the University Address is:

2000 University Ave General Information: 
Dubuque, IA 52001 
Ph. (563) 589 - 3000 

The building we are shooting in is:
Chlapaty Recreation and Wellness Center
and its at the end of McCormick St. 
here it a map of the campus. The building we will be shooting in is #29
parking is in the back. 
http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/files/campusmap.pdf


My Cell is 563-495-0012
I ask at the buisness office they could not give me a address for the building .

John


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks John. See you there. 




ISAA_Archer said:


> the Address of the University Address is:
> 
> 2000 University Ave General Information:
> Dubuque, IA 52001
> ...


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

results????????????


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

bigGP said:


> results????????????


Look in the 2009 World team trials thread. They're all posted


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/files/naaworldtrials082.pdf

enjoy
John


----------

